# would you request it be removed if you had the option



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am sure you have seen previous posts from me regarding my lumps if you had 4 lumps on one side of your neck the biggest haven grown to now 4.9cm would you be requesting they remove them


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/9735-fed-up-now-is-this-normal-i-keep-felling-like-noone-cares/#entry82117 thats a link to my full story


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, without question, qualification, or hesitation.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not to be tacky, but hell, yes! That is a big, big nodule and I'm sure it can't feel comfortable.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

yes its not comfortable it has been sore now for a while to not everyday but it flares up from time to time


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely, yes. That has to be visible, yes? Not to mention causing discomfort???


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, without a doubt. I had one 5cm and some littler ones, I thought I was being strangled. You must be uncomfortable.


----------



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you think your doctors will agree? I hope so!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

The doctor I am be referred to specializes in thyroid and the removal of them and lumps so I hope yes that after 2.5 years and an increase in size instead of the shrink I was told it qould do will help. My dad is coming with me as he said its went on to long now god only knows what he will say but I havnt had a biopsy in ages either muat bw over a year so fingers crossed he listens. Yes its very visible you cant see my collar bone on the side of the lump it throbs from time to time as well I was sent to physio but the lady said that she is discharging me as she doesn't think I have hurt my neck its due to the mass and she doesn't really want to be poking around my neck until I know what it is either


----------



## Endocrine_Surgeon (Oct 31, 2013)

We usually operate for nodules greater than 4cm, regardless of biopsy results. Performing a fine needle aspiration biopsy is not as reliable in those large nodules, and so it isn't necessary to have another biopsy. You should have an operation.

Also, as I mentioned in your other thread, your history of melanoma means that you at higher risk for thyroid cancer. (Not melanoma in the thyroid, but regular thyroid cancer.)


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you just waiting for the letter for my appointment now. All my family are looking me to get it removed


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am now awaiting a biopsy x


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Biopsy is on valentines day


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

My neck is really painfull today is this normal it feels like someone is standing on my neck and shoulder my arm goes numb and has like a weak tired feeling to I usually gets these pains on and of but today is the worst its ever been


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I guess Im the only one that feels the complete opposite. I never had a thyroid problem, nor did I feel the 5cm goiter that I had. It was discovered when I went in for a different surgery. Like a different post mentioned they had to remove it because the biopsy would not be reliable. So I had a TT done April 2013. I HATE not having my thyroid and feel the affects of it everyday. I have always been sharp minded, healthy, strong and never had a health problems. Now I have constant brain fog, my muscles hurt, I'm always tired and have just felt off since they removed my TT. I eat healthy, workout 6 days a week and have always had a positive healthy out look. I really wish I would have looked into other options before going through with my TT. I heard so many good things about iodine and how it can shrink goiters, etc. I wish I would have held onto my thyroid longer and waited to see if the goiter continued to grow. If it did then I would have gotten the TT but at least I would have kept my thyroid longer. The constant blood tests and adjusting of meds is horrible and I try to feel good but geez sometimes I feel like i hit a brick wall. However, my situation is different: My thyroid function was perfect and I never even knew I had a goiter until I went in for another surgery and they found it. Best of luck to you


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

My issue though is I have already had a type of cancer and do not want another I am now preety sure that there is another lump on the other side to 2 3 years on levo and it has increased. So one side I have 4 lumps biggest being 4.9 I am so uncomfortable I keep losing my voice and tablets got stuck in my throat yesterday to. My necks sore pains right down my shoulder into my arm causing numbness also x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

So, why are they putting you through a biopsy when it needs to just come out?


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Your case if much different than mine and if it were bothering me or uncomfortable then there is no doubt I would have had it removed. However in my case...I had no clue it was even there. Best of luck...and I agree with the above comment...I wouldnt have a biopsy, Id just have it removed.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have no idea andros they didnt even give me the option to have it removed I was told I would have to wait until biopsy results came back then they would decide what to do so frustrating in 2009 a lymph node was removed as it was 2cm but they have been happy to keep this one and its bigger.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Update had my biopsy today turns out after been told at the start that my lump was connected and due to my hasimotos it turns out it is not connected and is not caused by hasimotos either it is 6.1cm at least it could be bigger but hard to tell as its larger than the scan head piece. The doctor said I am his first hasimotos patient but my lump is not normal and is a huge mass in my neck I had to have a fna and the bigger one to and now have to go for a ct scan to ....


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

angel711baby66 said:


> I guess Im the only one that feels the complete opposite. I never had a thyroid problem, nor did I feel the 5cm goiter that I had. It was discovered when I went in for a different surgery. Like a different post mentioned they had to remove it because the biopsy would not be reliable. So I had a TT done April 2013. I HATE not having my thyroid and feel the affects of it everyday. I have always been sharp minded, healthy, strong and never had a health problems. Now I have constant brain fog, my muscles hurt, I'm always tired and have just felt off since they removed my TT. I eat healthy, workout 6 days a week and have always had a positive healthy out look. I really wish I would have looked into other options before going through with my TT. I heard so many good things about iodine and how it can shrink goiters, etc. I wish I would have held onto my thyroid longer and waited to see if the goiter continued to grow. If it did then I would have gotten the TT but at least I would have kept my thyroid longer. The constant blood tests and adjusting of meds is horrible and I try to feel good but geez sometimes I feel like i hit a brick wall. However, my situation is different: My thyroid function was perfect and I never even knew I had a goiter until I went in for another surgery and they found it. Best of luck to you


I can understand your position. When people ask if they should have surgery or not I always tell them I am biased because I am not controlled with thyroid medication, swinging back and forth between hyper and hypo and most was already removed because of cancer which I seem to be heading right back towards. Along with the pain issues in my neck and I wish they had just taken it out then and there.

Goiter's are tricky at times. Some do shrink if the cause is found though it is almost never iodine related if you live in a first world country. Some just chill at their current size. And some do keep growing, sometimes inwards like my aunts so you can't see it's huge mass, and cause all sorts of problems. It's been almost a year since your surgery, why do they not have things more under control for you?



shorty85 said:


> Update had my biopsy today turns out after been told at the start that my lump was connected and due to my hasimotos it turns out it is not connected and is not caused by hasimotos either it is 6.1cm at least it could be bigger but hard to tell as its larger than the scan head piece. The doctor said I am his first hasimotos patient but my lump is not normal and is a huge mass in my neck I had to have a fna and the bigger one to and now have to go for a ct scan to ....


Can you get a new doctor? I mean seriously, why bother to do a CT scan? It's not like you can leave an unidentified lump in your neck anyways. While all doctors have to start out somewhere I don't know how I would feel being someone's first when dealing with a case like yours. Or keep him on and just deal with two doctors. Was this the doctor sticking the needles in your neck?

We have a lovely surgeon floating around here who chills with us just because we're that awesome. At this point in time I'd take his advice long before I go through what your doctor is doing and going through more and more tests. Just have it done.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

i have just got a letter and I have my appointment with constaltant next Thursday is it a good or bad thing that it is so quick :$


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi update there are no signs in the results of the biopsy to suggest that my lump is cancerous it suggests more that my body has caused it as it's attacking my thyroid.

the scary bit is there is no way to tell 100% that it is benign until the remove it which he has decided they will do I had to do my pre op today.... I will get a phone call next week for a ct scan and then I will have my op within one month :0

if it is cancerous then I will need to go for further surgery to remove the other half of my thyroid gland and if its benign then I shouldn need any further treatment x


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I could be mistaken but I thought I had read many w Hashis just go ahead and get the whole thing removed instead of just one side? Did he tell you the purpose of the Ct scan? Since you have your surgery date already...


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the ct scan is to make sure they get the right size of it as when I had the biopsy they said it was hard to tell the size as it was a funny shape bigger than the scan head and went under my collar bone prob to also check if anything else is not right to as I had skin cancer 3 years ago. he said he only wanted to remove the lump and right hand side as the biopsy which they had 2 opinions on showed no signs of malignancy he said beacause I am so young it would benefit me to have half a thyroid but if the lump is cancerous I will have to go get the left hand side removed then to. nope no date yet I have to do ct next week and then it will be done within the month I was flagged as urgent. I have had this lump now 3 years this month and scans show nothing is abnormal with the left hand side xx


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 21, 2014)

I had the same situation. But I had gone in for a hernia consultation & just casually asked the surgeon about the lump on my neck. He saw it, felt around on it & said, Oh yeah that needs to come out asap. Never a question at all, I was sent for a cat scan, then a biopsy and then had surgery, all within a 2 month time frame.



shorty85 said:


> The doctor I am be referred to specializes in thyroid and the removal of them and lumps so I hope yes that after 2.5 years and an increase in size instead of the shrink I was told it qould do will help. My dad is coming with me as he said its went on to long now god only knows what he will say but I havnt had a biopsy in ages either muat bw over a year so fingers crossed he listens. Yes its very visible you cant see my collar bone on the side of the lump it throbs from time to time as well I was sent to physio but the lady said that she is discharging me as she doesn't think I have hurt my neck its due to the mass and she doesn't really want to be poking around my neck until I know what it is either


----------

